# Cramping into 16th day of cycle?



## Janie66

I am on day 16 of my cycle and been TTC (obviously  ), and I think I ovulated on day 14, I dont use Ovulation tests, I have just been going by my CM and on day 14 I had that mucus that was egg white and stretchy and feeling randy lol ........ anyhow, since last night I have been feeling slightly crampy down there, dont usally get this:shrug: except back in my July cycle I did, and came on 6 days early that usual, my GP said could of been a chemical pregnancy.... Im worried that I will get an early period again, if so, whats going on with me:huh:?????????? has anyone else had this, did you work out whats going on??? I dont usually get cramping only halfway into my cycle,is it because I am becoming so aware of my body and cycle because I am TTC and this is normal, or is something up inside??? I'm getting little worried here now.


----------



## Omi

I cant answer for you, obviously, but i have started to have lost of cramps pre af. I also have every other pg symptom under the sun, which i also didn't used to have in previous years. Ive come to the conclusion its the norm for me now. Also, last time i was pg i only had one day of maybe one or 2 bad cramps 3 days before af/bfp so i think i know what to look out for.

Im not much of help as Ive been moaning about this for a while know but had some friends on here acknowledge that it happens to them too. 

So, it happens to me, but having said that it doesn't mean its the same.. im rubbish, ignore, lol!


----------



## Janie66

Omi said:


> I cant answer for you, obviously, but i have started to have lost of cramps pre af. I also have every other pg symptom under the sun, which i also didn't used to have in previous years. Ive come to the conclusion its the norm for me now. Also, last time i was pg i only had one day of maybe one or 2 bad cramps 3 days before af/bfp so i think i know what to look out for.
> 
> Im not much of help as Ive been moaning about this for a while know but had some friends on here acknowledge that it happens to them too.
> 
> So, it happens to me, but having said that it doesn't mean its the same.. im rubbish, ignore, lol!

Hi Omi, 
Thanks for replying, I understand where your coming from,I am always thinking I have few preggy symptoms going, even google each one upthink Im going :wacko: I think maybe because some of us are so hard at it to TTC we are becoming so tuned into our bodies, and we feel everything thats going on now thats always been there??? lol... Just I know I dont usally feel cramping this early on, its like a cramp with pressure along with something that feels like inside going on :shrug: I dunno what to think really... been pregnant before and with those ones I did get cramping when af was due 2-3 days before............was just curious if anyone else has had this.

Janie x


----------



## Nat0619

I agree with this, since TTC I have noticed so much more with my body. This last month I had a heavy feeling low down from about 2dpo, which I never usually have, but it obviously didn't mean anything as :witch: showed up yesterday.

My body gives me different symptoms every month and I have had every 'pregnancy' symptom going at some point but never yet had a :bfp:.

So I think that the month I finally do fall pregnant I won't notice anything different as its different every month anyway! :shrug:

x


----------

